# Primo Post

## xchris

suvvia concedetemi questo OT  :Smile: 

che ne dite di mettere il link al proprio primo post?

il mio primo in assoluto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-66616-highlight-.html

ciauz

----------

## Sasdo

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-139269-highlight-.html

uhm.... questo dovrebbe essere il mio primo invece...

(carina come idea, dai mod, lasciate questo post =)

----------

## shogun_panda

L'hai voluto tu!  :Twisted Evil: 

The link

Idea carina, comunque!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

Olà!   :Very Happy:  mi stavano venendo i goccioloni agli occhi mentre lo leggevo sig sig 

quanti bei momenti...  :cry:piango  :Crying or Very sad: 

e dopo l'attimo di commozione:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

non avevo la minima idea di quale fosse il mio primo post. In compenso, quando l'ho aperto, ho scoperto di averlo scritto pure li', che era il primo post  :Laughing: 

ecchilo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-450223.html#450223

Coda

----------

## lavish

Il mio  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1533979-highlight-.html#1533979

----------

## Ic3M4n

@lavish  &  xchris : cavolo ma come si fa a fare il primo post nel forum internazionale...   :Rolling Eyes: 

io quando ho fatto il primo post avevo paura che mi mangiaste vivi, figurarci a farmi dilaniare da tutto il pianeta.

[edit] posso creare un nuovo utente e fare un link ricorsivo a questo thread? [/edit]

----------

## xchris

bhe anche se la mia era un domanda abbastanza "Niubba" non era cosi' fuori dal mondo ed era quasi IT.

(in realta' erano solo casini di kernel... quindi linux e non gentoo in generale)

E che e'? Al massimo di dicono... pussa via  :Laughing: 

Mica mangiano  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @lavish  &  xchris : cavolo ma come si fa a fare il primo post nel forum internazionale...   

 

Io ho postato per molto tempo in quello internazionale prima di postare anche in quello italiano  :Smile: 

E sapete chi mi ha condotto qui? Un certo fedeliallalinea.....   :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Un certo fedeliallalinea..... 

 

mai sentito... è qualcosa che si mangia?  (scherzo... ciao fedeli!)

[OT]. adesso anche a zelig fanno così, quando citano qualcuno poi si scusano pubblicamente altrimenti gli altri si offendono...[/OT]

io ogni tanto una capatina nel forum internazionale la faccio, ma in generale rimango qui... di la sono un po' più malcagati...

----------

## neon

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @lavish  &  xchris : cavolo ma come si fa a fare il primo post nel forum internazionale...  
> 
> io quando ho fatto il primo post avevo paura che mi mangiaste vivi, figurarci a farmi dilaniare da tutto il pianeta.

 

Sai, quando il forum italiano non esiste non hai molte alternative  :Laughing: 

Il mio primo post Ã¨ datato Luglio 2002

Sono curioso di sapere chi ha postato prima di me.  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Qui c'è il mio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-958008.html#958008

Nota di colore: il primo post è di mooolto successivo alla data di registrazione del nick [Registrato: 25/11/03 18:17 (Azz tra poco festggio i 2 anni sul fourm!   :Very Happy:  ) ] perchè non fù amore a prima vista. Dovetti leggere molto prima di sentirmi pronto ad un tale passo  :Very Happy: 

Affettivamente però considero questo il mio primo post in quanto è stato il primo vero problema con gentoo [problema che tra l'altro mi porto ancora  dietro! So kaiser di kernel 2.6 odia il mio HD esterno  non lo vede! Grrr]

----------

## earcar

Io sono stato per un pò di tempo un ottimo lurkatore (è italiano??   :Laughing:  ) di questo forum  :Very Happy: 

Poi al primo problema:

ricerca google -> niente

ricerca forum -> niente

-> registrazione

e primo post  :Wink: 

e ora cambio avatar  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ecco il mio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-297739.html

che bello quando muovevo i miei primi passi con mod_proxy  :Smile: 

e tra l'altro quella volta non aveva nemmeno funzionato  :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Mamma mia che segnalazioni furbe... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-721856.html#721856

----------

## luna80

QUI il mio...

----------

## federico

Scusate la domanda ingenua, ma come fate a trovare il vostro primo post tra migliaia ?

Fede

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda ingenua, ma come fate a trovare il vostro primo post tra migliaia ?
> 
> Fede

 

Vai all'ultima pagina e leggi tutti i thread.

Cercando il mio ho trovato questo che dovrebbe essere il tuo.

Il mio. 

Notare l'uso del bbcode fin dal primo post  :Mr. Green: che secchione....

P.S. Ovviamente quella del leggere tutti i thread é una bufala....

----------

## Cazzantonio

E allora metterò anche il mio...   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-151524-highlight-.html

----------

## gutter

Il mio non lo metto visto che è stato un OT.   :Mr. Green: 

Come potevo esordire meglio ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S.: Il primo che lo linka è bannato   :Cool: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda ingenua, ma come fate a trovare il vostro primo post tra migliaia ?
> 
> Fede

 

Visto che randomaze non svela il segreto si fa ne seguente modo:

 cliccare su profile

 cliccare su Find all posts by federico

 cliccare ultima pagina e trovi il tuo primo post

PS: vai di ban gutter   :Razz:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-952178-highlight-.html#952178

----------

## federico

 *Quote:*   

> MessaggioForum: Other Languages   Inviato: Mar Feb 18, 2003 9:14 am   Oggetto: [IT] traduttori cercansi
> 
> Mi sono iscritto adesso appositamente per rispondere all'appello 
> 
> Per lavori di traduzione, organizzazione e quant'altro possa portare piu' vicina gentoo all'italia, io ci sono !! 
> ...

 

Ecco ecco ora ricordo, c'era un lavoro di traduzione per alcune parti documentative di gentoo, utilizzavo gia' gentoo da un po' ma non partecipavo al forum. Diedi la mia disponibilita' ma non combinai mai nulla di quel lavoro di traduzione alla fine  :Sad: 

Fede

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: vai di ban gutter   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-952178-highlight-.html#952178

 

LOL

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco il mio primo post. Sono giovine io!

Anche e soprattutto con GentooLaMitica.

----------

## nick_spacca

Ed ecco anche il mio....

@Gutter: sara' stato anche OT il tuo primo post, ma non mi sembra troppo idiota...io me ne vanterei   :Wink: 

EDIT: con l'occasione inauguro anche il mio nuovissimo avatar   :Cool: 

----------

## xlyz

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-115944.html#115944

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-115944.html#115944

 

Nuoo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> back to RH 

 

 :Razz: 

----------

## xlyz

a quanto pare ne ho trovato uno ancora più vecchio https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-112619.html#112619

@ fede: è stato un inizio travagliato: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-120277.html#120277

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: vai di ban gutter   https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-952178-highlight-.html#952178

 

si ma poro: neanche una risposta, un ringraziamento, un commento, niente di niente   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> si ma poro: neanche una risposta, un ringraziamento, un commento, niente di niente  

 

Beh, se lui fa uso di materiale esoterico e/o avanzi di magazzino non si può fare molto...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si ma poro: neanche una risposta, un ringraziamento, un commento, niente di niente  

 

Ah, la sensaibilità delle donne   :Very Happy: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, se lui fa uso di materiale esoterico e/o avanzi di magazzino non si può fare molto...  

 

Era quello che ai tempi passava mamma Telecom  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Nessuno puo' battermi..... il mio post e' il piu' n00b di tutti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-95357-highlight-.html

----------

## federico

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Nessuno puo' battermi..... il mio post e' il piu' n00b di tutti    
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-95357-highlight-.html

 

Cavoli se eri un niubbo  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *silian87 wrote:*   Nessuno puo' battermi..... il mio post e' il piu' n00b di tutti    
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-95357-highlight-.html 
> 
> Cavoli se eri un niubbo 

 

Basta guardare l'avatar di Benve che ha risposto al tuo "Numero Uno"!  :Laughing: 

Grande Silian  :Exclamation: 

----------

## X-Drum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-77744-highlight-.html

il mio è tristissimo nessuno mia ha capito / aiutatoooooooo

solo un banale estratto della pagina man di portage

(come se non avessi mai letto le pagine man   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

e per la cronaca i pacchetti erano nella posizione giusta......

mah...

/tristezz

----------

## codadilupo

mi sa che semplicemente avevi seguit "alla lettera" la guida di gentoo. Ovvero avevi fatto anche un emerge sync. A quel punto é normale che non potessi piu' usare i pacchetti precompilati, perché ormai portage ti voleva installare versioni piu' recenti, di cui non esistevano i binari in packages  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## X-Drum

esatto era proprio quello il problema...infatti poco tempo dopo

confrontando le versioni degli ebuild con i pacchetti in mio possesso

capii appunto che non c'era storia (era la prima volta che installavo gentoo e su un pII 300 mhz volevo rispramiare tempo e godermi il sistema)

comunque nessuno mi rispose cosi..

pensate che prima del post in irc un tizio con il voice, di cui non ricordo il nick, su #gentoo (azzurra) mi disse: "sotto gentoo ci sono solo i sorci" ..(sorgenti n.d.r).. "non esistono paccheti precompilati"

e io: "ma scusa .tbz2 non ti dice nulla, omg c'è pure scritto nella documentazione" -_-"

----------

## xlyz

se frequenti i canali irc non ufficiali poi non lamentarti delle risposte  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> se frequenti i canali irc non ufficiali poi non lamentarti delle risposte 

 

non frequento/uso irc da un po di tempo (brutti ricordi),quello fu un momento di debolezza  :Very Happy: 

solitamente cerco di risolvere tutto autonomamente (come anche è avvenuto allora)

appunto per evitare di avere a che fare con persone del genere....

l'aver conosciuto il forum *ufficiale* mi ha fatto ricredere   :Wink: 

----------

